# Bark collars?



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I was thinking of buying an TriTronics bark limiter.
Does anyone here have an experience with these? Can they be left on a dog when it's home alone? That's the only time we would need it.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Great question. I don't know about TriTronics bark limiter or any other but as a general question, I would like to know:

1) do they work

2) can they be left on when home alone

3) under what circumstances do you use them

Thor is my barker...and as I've said many times, he barks at anything; leaves blowing, commercials with animals, cars passing by, etc.

Freya has never once barked since I brought her home. What makes one dog a barker and one not? (Rhetorical, philosophical query that really doesn't require an answer...*grins*)


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yes, it can be left on the dog when your not home..


Mine works well.. It's got adjustable settings so you can start out at the lowest level and work your way up from there..


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Well, we broke down & bought one yesterday. The cheapest one was $120.00
















I don't like the whole idea, especially since it's not often at all that she is home & we are not (when the barking happens).


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

How do we know if it's working? 
Do we just have to go by if her complaining continues? It's not an overnight solution, correct?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

When you take it off the dog, cut it off and it will blink how many times it had to give a correction. If it is giving too many corrections, up the level. Once a dog understands the bark collar and you have it at the correct level you will not be getting many corrections.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Interesting - thanks! I didn't see that feature in the instructions - I'll check again.

You folks are so helpful!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Cindy, is there any chance, I can't find your other thread, of soundproofing the wall between the two of you? Or just a room Max can be left in?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Mine is set on level 3.. The dogs learn real quick what the collar is all about...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I had a kennel dog that was a joy barker or "where's everybody at?" barker. The temp solution at night was to crate her on the deck with the other dogs and she quieted right down. Of course I wimped out and now kennel dog sleeps with me. I don't know how much barking she (and the other three) does during the day but I havn't heard any complaints. I know other people that have used them with good results. I have a nieghbor that had the dogs vocal cords removed. I'd like to accidently hit him with my car,


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Thank you all for your info. We really thought Max was perfect with his 'alarm' bark - we wanted a dog protective of our property when we're gone - 

We're still not sure if the collar is working, but we'll see what happens!

I think it may be. Max is now afraid of his crate - 
He was in it with his collar (we didn't put him in, he just went in on his own), baby boy closed the door on him & he barked. Boy did he scream in that crate! I quickly corrected my son & let Max out (it was LOUD).
So, perhaps that means he was getting shocked. He also doesn't like it when I put it on him. Not like his prong - that makes him jump for joy because he knows he's going out for a walk or ride.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Try giving him a treat when you put the bark collar on him. As far as the crate, try feeding him only in his crate until he gets over his fear of it. I hope this helps, we have had a simalar situation.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

You may also want to take the batterie out of the bark collar, put it on him, and take him for a walk. This should make him associate the bark collar as something that is not allways a bad thing.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

is the collar supposed to elicit a "scream" from max on correction? seems like it may be set too high.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

That was on low.

I know it's cruel. I have nightmares about it.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Dog shouldn't scream when corrected. turn it down a bit. I normally start off low and go higher as needed.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

It was on low. The collar says for dogs over 8 lbs.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It would depend on how sensitive the dog is.. And some dogs are very mello dramatic..

My bitch will yelp every once in a while.. But for the most part she won't bark when the collar is on.. same with my terrier.. And now when the collar is off she quiets down much quicker..

I don't think of it as cruel.. But that's me...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LandosMomis the collar supposed to elicit a "scream" from max on correction? seems like it may be set too high.


Sometimes, when dogs are still learning the dynamics of the collar they scream, and pretty loud, because they get startled. Usually they go over it after a few stims.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Some dogs like people can be whiny. My youngest male cries every time I cut his nails. Then he yips with each clip. He stays but cries. I know it isn`t hurting him. I cut all 3 the same and only he cries.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

One way to make sure it works is to take it in your hand, prong facing outwards, and pull it on a rough surface; it should light up when working.
Another way to know is to ask the neighbors. We bought the collar because when we first got Tatar, and lived in an apartment; ALL the people around us complained when he barked. After getting the collar they stopped us on the hallway to ask if we still had the dog, since it was so quiet.















Dogs learn very fast how to avoid the zap, so I don't think it's cruel either. They CAN control the thing.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

A member of my club has one for her dog. It works quite well.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Can this bark collar be used in a crate or shouldn't be ?

I thought about a spray collar but wasn't sure if that would be a waste ?????

I have 2 crate barkers when other dogs are coming in & out of their crates, boy we need something. 

A spray water bottle helps some on one dog, but not the other.

I just don't want them to fear the crate.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Can this bark collar be used in a crate or shouldn't be?


That's a difficult question to answer because it does depend on the situation you're talking about. 

When you're using a device such as a bark collar, there is going to be a training period your dog has to go through to learn what the collar does. Basically, when the dog barks, the dog gets a zap. At first, the dog doesn't realize the zap is a result of barking - he has to go through a period of this happening for him to realize that this is how it works, and that he needs to be quiet with the collar on to avoid this.

Personally, I would have the collar on the dog outside the crate for this period. Obviously, don't put it on in situations where your dog is allowed and encouraged to bark, such as when playing. But you want him to understand that the collar corrects him for barking before you use it in the crate, so he doesn't think that somehow the crate is what is causing the correction.

I hope this makes sense?









There are, obviously, concerns about leaving a no-bark collar on a dog that is not supervised. As with any collar, when a dog is left alone and crated or loose in the house, there is always a chance of accidental freak injuries - collars getting caught on something, for example. With the electronic collars there's additional concern over malfunction (although that seems to be very rare) since it is an electronic device and anything electronic can fail / malfunction / have problems.

Definitely weigh the pro's and con's before deciding to go to this type of training tool. If you have a situation where the dog only barks when there are no humans nearby, it may be your best solution. That's the situation we were in - we never once heard Abby bark at home, even coming in the main door of the building, it was quiet. Apparently, she did not start barking until after our car left the parking lot! The neighbors sure could hear her, though.


----------



## chickenfingers (Feb 15, 2010)

How do these work compared to the "Ultra Sonic" collar? I am only interested in using this for barking, and dont know how I feel about the shock aspect. My GSD is 6 years old and just started barking at the neighbours when they come home.

I have tried re-inforcement, but she is ignoring me now so I would like to up the method to a correction collar.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Try the Manners Minder. MannersMinder Product Description - Premier Pet


----------

